# New and looking for info.



## ylee66 (Nov 5, 2018)

I recently bought a bike off of fb. For $25.00. It is a 3 speed 20inch. All the badges say Western Auto. But the serial number came up to he a Schwinn. 9/8/1964 to be exact.J439760. It's in really tough shape. The rear slick is still good. Rims needs a lot of work. It Was green at one time. But alot of the gray primer is showing through. It would be great if it is a actual Schwinn. So any help would be great.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2018)

Without a pic it’s tough to offer any help. V/r Shawn


----------



## ylee66 (Nov 5, 2018)

Trying to upload


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 5, 2018)

Complete muscle bike for $25? Sounds good to me. Not a Schwinn, though. Welcome.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2018)

I’m no muscle bike expert but for sure not a Schwinn. Could be AMF built for Western Flyer but I’m sure someone will identify for sure. V/r Shawn


----------



## ylee66 (Nov 5, 2018)

Is there any other sites to check serial numbers for these bikes?  
The 3 speed shifter is a Shimano.


----------



## catfish (Nov 5, 2018)

Welcome the the CABE !


----------



## anders1 (Nov 5, 2018)

Cool, welcome!


----------



## ylee66 (Nov 5, 2018)

Thank you very much


----------



## professor72 (Nov 5, 2018)

Looks like an AMF renegade


----------



## Sven (Nov 6, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE.  Cool looking little bike.


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 6, 2018)

It is Not a Schwinn bike. For 25 dollars you did good. The fork is bent but easy to fix. The seat looks like the pan is bent. Paint it or not a cool bike to have fun with. Welcome to TheCabe!


----------



## ylee66 (Nov 6, 2018)

Professor 72, I think your right.
 I have no idea what I'm going to do with this yet.


----------



## Vintagedad (Nov 6, 2018)

Heck of a deal for 25 dollars! Cool bike, it being a 3 speed with an original slick is a huge plus.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 8, 2018)

Great parts donor in my opinion. The handlebar stem bolt is missing and as mentioned the forks are T-boned. These cheaply made forks are generally not safe to straighten for riding purposes. The shifter, rear tire, s/s fenders, and the hi-rise bars will help out a better specimen.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 10, 2018)

Great score for $25 bucks for sure.


----------



## professor72 (Nov 11, 2018)

ylee66 said:


> Professor 72, I think your right.
> I have no idea what I'm going to do with this yet.



Welcome to the hobby- I think you got a bargain and I’ve seen far worse condition rides be brought back to life. My advice to you is to just do you own thing wih it and enjoy it. This site has lots of good resources. Good luck.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 12, 2018)

Looks like a huffy based Western flyer


----------

